# Adding rainbowfish



## erwynnejude (Mar 30, 2006)

I have a planted that has some shrimps, wondering if can I add some rainbowfish & some tetras?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC 

There is a good chance that the Rainbow fish will eat the shrimp and the Tetra's could do so too.

_What size tank do you have?_


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I would think threadfin 'bows would probably be ok. I have no experience with celebes 'bows, but they seem to be on the small side.


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (Mar 25, 2005)

I have 3 threadfin rainbows in the same tank with 6 cherry reds and there are no problems. I do have alot of places for them to hide if the going gets tuff, but they are always out in the open and the rainbows stay at the top!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

My very large and very hungry Lake Tebera bows never touched my larger shrimp. The tiny ones that ventured up out of the plants they would nab, however. (as any fish would)


----------



## Lord Nibbler (Dec 22, 2005)

Unfortunately my splendid and Bosemoni rainbows ate a quite large shrimp I purchased before, no more shrimp for that aquarium!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Pretty much if a fish can fit a shrimp in it's mouth, it will.


----------



## erwynnejude (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks guys! I have a planted 30G & a 55G. I probably will not move the rainbows in the planted tank.


----------



## misterchengmoua (Dec 22, 2005)

it doesnt matter if the shrimp could fit into the fish's mouth, if the fish could get a hold of it, they'll tear it up slowly...my lacustris and boesemanis(under 3") killed off tons of my shrimp and left about 4 or so...i started out with 20...


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

"Tetras" is pretty general. Silver Tip Tetras will go after shrimp, Cardinals ... never.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

yeah my cardinals leave my shrimp alone. if a shrimp is sitting still in a really vulnerable position for a while, one cardinal might nip/bump its tail, but the shrimp either ignores it or gets out of there quick.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I have 125 gal with about 14 rainbows of different species/sizes. Cherry shimp were snacks for them. Ammano shimp seem to be alright though


----------

